# Great website selling Sirius Products



## jethrotull (Nov 12, 2004)

Just ordered a Sirius Boombox from new Electronics Ecommerce Store.

http://www.monstronix.com

Great prices. This has to be the best price I have seen to date...

Regards


----------

